# Chinese Eggplant semi teriyaki



## zippy12 (Jun 27, 2018)

I hated eggplant!
Not any more!

followed this recipe
https://omnivorescookbook.com/chinese-eggplant-with-garlic-sauce
but doubled the ginger garlic soy and lite soy

I soaked the home grown Chinese eggplant



















This was very good and I hated eggplant


----------



## motocrash (Jun 27, 2018)

Zip,I hate it too.But yours looks....like I hate it:eek:
Seriously,I guess if you dose it up enough so it tastes like the dosing it might be ok:confused:


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 27, 2018)

Moto

I know its good for you!

So I try and make it good for me!

Its a love hate relationship

Wife said take the skin off


----------



## motocrash (Jun 27, 2018)

Does the Chinese taste different than the "regular" ?


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 27, 2018)

Yes and the soaking in salt water takes the bitter out totally


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 28, 2018)

I like eggplant parmesan, and I agree with your wife take the skin off. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2018)

Well I love eggplant, & your recipe sounds real good!
Nice job!
Al


----------

